# Marathon 300m auto diver



## Superfly68 (Feb 26, 2017)

Well it arrived today ive finally got my grail watch. Absolutely love it really top notch build quality and imo the ultimate tool watch. Happy days 









Sent from my LG-H950 using Tapatalk


----------



## Iceblue (Sep 4, 2013)

Great what buddy enjoy your Grail :thumbsup:

great divers and presence on the wrist


----------



## Always"watching" (Sep 21, 2013)

What an amazing bit of kit - I have grown to like the really rugged look and that watch is the business.


----------



## Tazmo61 (Oct 3, 2016)

Great looking divers watch , congrats .


----------



## Superfly68 (Feb 26, 2017)

Cheers guys even nicer in the flesh 

Sent from my LG-H950 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pip (Jul 19, 2016)

That's a nice looking lump of watch! Enjoy it and wear it!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bahnstormer_vRS (May 27, 2015)

Well done Superfly, great purchase.

Marathon are, IMHO, vastly underrated and not as well known as they should be.

As you suggest they're tough, as well they ought to be, being genuine Military Specification with NATO stock number and issued to Canadian and US armed forces.

Which size did you get? Plus looks like you've slipped it onto one of your old favourite straps.

Guy

PS> My 45mm Jumbo Diver (JSAR) says 'hi'










Sent from my Xperia Z Premium using Tapatalk


----------



## mickey the brindle (Oct 26, 2013)

Bloody awesome  always liked those watches , I think its that bezel !!!!!


----------



## Bahnstormer_vRS (May 27, 2015)

mickey the brindle said:


> Bloody awesome  always liked those watches , I think its that bezel !!!!!


Yup.

Nice and chunky; easily gripable by a gloved hand. 

Guy

Sent from my Xperia Z Premium using Tapatalk


----------



## Stuart2103 (Feb 22, 2017)

Great watch. Congrats on getting your grail  Love the depth


----------



## Superfly68 (Feb 26, 2017)

Bahnstormer_vRS said:


> Well done Superfly, great purchase.
> 
> Marathon are, IMHO, vastly underrated and not as well known as they should be.
> 
> ...


Yeh put it on my zoolander leather strap i think it goes well. I got the gsar auto 41mm i think. They are very underated but well worth a look if ya want a PROPER tough tool watch. Looks good on that orange strap.

Sent from my LG-H950 using Tapatalk



Bahnstormer_vRS said:


> Well done Superfly, great purchase.
> 
> Marathon are, IMHO, vastly underrated and not as well known as they should be.
> 
> ...


Love the jsar its got normal loom as canadian rescue divers specified it as its alot brighter than the tritium. Youll notice the tritium is not super bright on marathons cause the military didnt want super bright glow in night operations so they are just bright enough to read easily in the dark.

Sent from my LG-H950 using Tapatalk


----------



## Superfly68 (Feb 26, 2017)

Cheers guys dont think this watch will leave my wrist for quite a while 









Sent from my LG-H950 using Tapatalk


----------

